# Cycle Chat Christmas Party - London



## redjedi (9 Nov 2010)

It's been talked about a few times, most recently in the bar at Whitstable.

A Cycle Chat Christmas party/drinks/pub crawl/PCP (pub-curry-pub). This is not a social ride, it's a social drink, so leave your bike at home and get the tube/bus/taxi  (but helmets may be a good idea)

As November is quickly passing by, it's time we set a possible date.

It will be impossible to get a date to please everybody, so majority rule. Vote in the poll above and pick which Fridays you would be available for, Friday was deemed the best option at Whitstable, but I've put a Saturday option down just in case that is preferred.
(Friday 17th isn't great for me, as I have the office party the night before, and our family Christmas is a week early this year, but any other should be fine)


The location should be somewhere central-ish to allow people to travel in and get home easily afterwards.

So post your ideas for bars, curry houses, pubs, lamp posts to lean against and we'll see if we can come to an agreement



BTW: in case you missed in it in the other forums, there is a Christmas lunch planned for Thursday 16th, 1pm in Waterloo. Thread here, but a midweek lunch time does limit the amount of alcohol that can be consumed.


----------



## zimzum42 (9 Nov 2010)

We can still ride - Boris Bikes!!!!!


----------



## Becs (9 Nov 2010)

do you think you could take a passenger on a Boris bike? 

19th Nov is the Brighton fnrttc btw.


----------



## redjedi (9 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> do you think you could take a passenger on a Boris bike?
> 
> 19th Nov is the Brighton fnrttc btw.



Very true, which is why I didn't put it down originally then forgot and added it 
19th November option removed


----------



## zimzum42 (9 Nov 2010)

Oooops, I ticked the box for 10th December but I can't do that day...


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

Any of those Fridays in December is good for me...


----------



## HaloJ (9 Nov 2010)

I'm stuffed for each and every one.  Put a kiss in the Saturday box.


----------



## frank9755 (9 Nov 2010)

I've just voted - looks like it will be another hung parliament!

Frank


----------



## ttcycle (9 Nov 2010)

I'm ok for Fridays or Saturdays so far but may have to be abroad last minute (some unconfirmed plans).

I'll keep checking the poll.


----------



## Davywalnuts (9 Nov 2010)

I dont know.. I have a few days off CC and theres not one but two Christmas do's up and running!!

Okay, well, the lunch one would be a no go for me, but this is fine. 

Is there a multi-button option though as I can do the 10th, 17th or a Saturday not a problem... Well, my work do is on the 9th, but am hard-core, and that party wont be messy.. unless I end up in Pinks in Windsor... But ill be fine, I can handle it...


----------



## redjedi (9 Nov 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I dont know.. I have a few days off CC and theres not one but two Christmas do's up and running!!
> 
> Okay, well, the lunch one would be a no go for me, but this is fine.
> 
> Is there a multi-button option though as I can do the 10th, 17th or a Saturday not a problem... Well, my work do is on the 9th, but am hard-core, and that party wont be messy.. unless I end up in Pinks in Windsor... But ill be fine, I can handle it...




It is multiple choice so pick all the days which are good for you.

10th is edging it at the moment


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Nov 2010)

Nice one Luke

Can't make the 3rd Dec but all others are A-ok. Saturdays cool too...


----------



## redjedi (9 Nov 2010)

While the votes for dates are coming in, are there any suggestions for areas or bars to start the evening in?


----------



## Becs (9 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> While the votes for dates are coming in, are there any suggestions for areas or bars to start the evening in?



PCP in the general region of Brick Lane gets my vote! Although I'm not overly fussy as long as I can find my way onto the right night bus at the end of the night!


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> PCP in the general region of Brick Lane gets my vote! Although I'm not overly fussy as long as I can find my way onto the right night bus at the end of the night!



think it should be somewhere a little more central Becs.. near main stations.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Nov 2010)

Covent Gdn / Charing X sounds good to me! 

Edit: if a little touristy. 
Bond St / Oxford Circus / Hannover Sq?


----------



## Tynan (9 Nov 2010)

Brick Lane is Liverpool Street

Please make it a proper pub with decent bitter


----------



## Becs (9 Nov 2010)

ianrauk said:


> think it should be somewhere a little more central Becs.. near main stations.









only joking, I'm easy. Central makes getting home easier when squiffy


----------



## ianrauk (9 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239838"]
What about a Samuel Stout's pub?


The Cheshire Cheese on Fleet Street? 

I can also negotiate a booking and discount at The Sitar on the Strand about 5 minutes away. It's owned by a colleague's dad.
[/quote]

Both excellent choices..


----------



## redjedi (10 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239838"]
What about a Samuel Stout's pub?


*The Cheshire Cheese on Fleet Street? *

I can also negotiate a booking and discount at The Sitar on the Strand about 5 minutes away. It's owned by a colleague's dad.

Waterloo/Charing Cross/all thereabouts. 

Those living in the bandit country south and east of the river should also be able to wend there way home easily enough.


[/quote]

That looks like a very good choice Crock. 

Google map

Website


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239841"]
My mate said she can ask her dad about a discount. She was very positive. Wants to know numbers/date.

http://www.sitarstrand.com/
[/quote]

Discount or a bottle of wine please.. each that is...


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Nov 2010)

Only the one bottle each? Lightweights


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Nov 2010)

Can I please come by bike, I really don't use public transport if I don't have to.


----------



## redjedi (10 Nov 2010)

Only if it's the one in your avatar





As you're tea-total you can be the designated driver.

You better bring one of these


----------



## Becs (11 Nov 2010)

The Sitar looks good to me. I would normal ride the pub bike to things like this but I think the chances of me getting splattered cycling drunk through that part of town are pretty high! Not that I ever cycle under the influence


----------



## mistral (11 Nov 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Can I please come by bike, I really don't use public transport if I don't have to.



I've just cast a vote for the 10th

If it works out for that date I can provide secure cycle parking (for up to 20) at 85 Strand, just down the road (almost next to the Savoy if you know the area). I manage the building which has 24 hr security, we can sort out details nearer the time.


----------



## redjedi (11 Nov 2010)

It's looking like the 10th at the moment, but the votes only been open for a couple of days, so too early to tell. 

The poll should close next week, so people have plenty of time to make plans.

Can you make a rough enquiry about what discount will be available say for 15-20 people at 8/9 pm on Friday 10th?


----------



## ttcycle (11 Nov 2010)

I'll pencil the 10th in (now, would it be a travesty to bring the jersey as it's been languishing with me for a long while now) and will have to confirm for definite closer to the time.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Nov 2010)

Don't bring the jersey, tt. I have another one you could have!!!
*ducks*


----------



## Tynan (11 Nov 2010)

ttcycle said:


> I'll pencil the 10th in (now, would it be a travesty to bring the jersey as it's been languishing with me for a long while now) and will have to confirm for definite closer to the time.



hmpf


----------



## Tynan (11 Nov 2010)

I thought this was a drink in a nice pub, when did it turn into an Indian restaurant?

If it has ...


----------



## redjedi (12 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> I thought this was a drink in a nice pub, when did it turn into an Indian restaurant?
> 
> If it has ...



We'll be in the pub for a few hours before heading to get some food, then probably back to the pub.

There may be a few who don't want to go for a curry, so can wait in the pub for the others to return.



The 10th is establishing itself as the favourite day.

I'll give it until Wednesday evening before closing the poll and setting the date.

So far we have

Friday 10th December
The Cheshire Cheese, Little Essex St (aim for the downstairs bar if it's not too busy)

The Sitar Restaurant, The Strand



Time? I can be there for about 6.45-7pm.

Not sure what time the pub closes. So it may be best to stay there until 9.30/10PM(?) before heading to The Sitar.
After we've eaten we can either head back to The CC or find somewhere else open.


Does anyone not want to go to The Sitar for dinner?


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Nov 2010)

The 10th is the one date I cannot make


----------



## Becs (12 Nov 2010)

What about the Saturday of that weekend?


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Nov 2010)

I can't make any of that weekend


----------



## redjedi (12 Nov 2010)

It was always going to be impossible to please everybody. There's likely to be some who are disappointed.

We can take one vote off the 10th option....zimzum's one.


----------



## zimzum42 (12 Nov 2010)

No - would have to take time off and I've got none left.

If most people want the 10th, then I'm not going to moan, just hoping you'll all go for another day!!!!!!


----------



## yello (12 Nov 2010)

Keeping an eye on this... if I can get a cheap Eurostar return for whatever date you decide then I might just bob in for a pint or two.


----------



## Sittingduck (12 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> So far we have
> 
> Friday 10th December
> The Cheshire Cheese, Little Essex St (aim for the downstairs bar if it's not too busy)
> ...



I can be there for, ooooh around 4:15, as I work just up the road and leave by 4pm usually  
Not sure if anyone else finishes quite early or if everybody is likely to rock up after 6? 

Not fussed about a curry myself but will go with the crowd. 

Cheers for organising this Luke - looking forward to it now!


----------



## frank9755 (12 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> No - would have to take time off and I've got none left.
> 
> If most people want the 10th, then I'm not going to moan, just hoping you'll all go for another day!!!!!!



Me too - hoping that Friday 3rd or a Saturday make a late run on the rails!


----------



## theclaud (13 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> No - would have to take time off and I've got none left.
> 
> If most people want the 10th, then I'm not going to moan, just hoping you'll all go for another day!!!!!!



I have to warn you that the voting system has been infiltrated by out-of-towners! I ticked the Fri 10th box when I saw Luke's thread cos I might be in town that weekend. But it's a might-be thing. So if other dates are better for the Londoners and other definites, then do feel free to discount my vote as a barmy provincial distraction...


----------



## theclaud (13 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Surely you are much more than just a barmy provincial distraction



Adrian, you are far too kind. A drunken barmy provincial distraction probably covers it though...


----------



## redjedi (17 Nov 2010)

Is there anyone else who wishes to join us and put a vote in for a preferred drinking date.

Even discounting zimzum's vote for the 10th (which can probably be replaced by Davywalnut) the 10th is the winner at the moment. 
I'll keep it open until I get back from the FNRttC on Saturday.

As there's been little feedback in regards to Crock's offer of a discounted curry. I think we should just play that by ear on the night, rather than make reservations with a restaurant.

So provisionally we have

*Friday 10th December,** 6PM*
The Cheshire Cheese, Little Essex St (aim for the downstairs bar if it's not too busy)
Correction:
Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese, Fleet Street


I've said 6PM but Sitting Duck looks as if he will be there from 4.15 keeping our seats warm 

Is there anyone who needs a PM to point them in the right direction?


----------



## zimzum42 (18 Nov 2010)

Don't **** with Sam Smith's stoat dude!!!!!


----------



## martint235 (18 Nov 2010)

zimzum42 said:


> Don't **** with Sam Smith's stoat dude!!!!!



I'm sure that's a ferret.....


----------



## Tynan (21 Nov 2010)

the 3rd clashes with DoDo's Bogner ride doesn't it?

I'm liking this one


----------



## Origamist (21 Nov 2010)

count me in on the 10th


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Is there anyone else who wishes to join us and put a vote in for a preferred drinking date.
> 
> Even discounting zimzum's vote for the 10th (which can probably be replaced by Davywalnut) the 10th is the winner at the moment.
> I'll keep it open until I get back from the FNRttC on Saturday.
> ...



Luke I just clicked your linky and the pub isn't quite where I was expecting it to be. I thought we were talking about the one that looks like this:







Y'know - Dr Johnson, and all that. In a little yard off Fleet Street. Am I confusing my Cheeses?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Nov 2010)

theclaud said:


> Am I confusing my Cheeses?



Yes. Easily done though. The one you are thinking of is _*YE OLDE* Cheshire Cheese_ on Fleet Street, the one everyone else is referring to is _*THE* Cheshire Cheese_ on Little Essex Street.

If you click on the name of the pub in RedJedi's post, it takes you to their website.


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2010)

CanucksTraveller said:


> Yes. Easily done though. The one you are thinking of is _*YE OLDE* Cheshire Cheese_ on Fleet Street, the one everyone else is referring to is _*THE* Cheshire Cheese_ on Little Essex Street.
> 
> If you click on the name of the pub in RedJedi's post, it takes you to their website.



Thanks - yes I clicked on that - what I'm driving at is whether he _meant _to link to the Olde Cheshire Cheese, and came up with the other website by a Googling accident. The one on Fleet Street being considerably better-known. Have I mentioned Dr Johnson?


----------



## Aperitif (22 Nov 2010)

A Tale Of Two Cheeses!
Ye is better than The...


----------



## CanucksTraveller (22 Nov 2010)

I see now. No, I don't think the link was an accident, it specified the street, and it's more logical given the choice of curry house. 

Did you mention Johnson? I can't remember, you might have done. Twice.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2010)

hmmmmm Cheeeeese


----------



## theclaud (22 Nov 2010)

CanucksTraveller said:


> I see now. No, I don't think the link was an accident, it specified the street, and *it's more logical given the choice of curry house. *
> 
> Did you mention Johnson? I can't remember, you might have done. Twice.



There's only a few hundred yards in it. 

I have just looked back over the thread, and the boozer was suggested by CoG, who also mentioned Sam Smith's beers. He almost certainly meant Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese. You have to admit it makes sense, whether Dr Johnson drank there or not...


----------



## redjedi (22 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239838"]


The Cheshire Cheese on Fleet Street? 


[/quote]

You could be right Claude. We'll need CoG to confirm his recommendation as it does say the one on Fleet Street, but then it also says "The" and no mention of Olde.

I don't know either of the Cheeses so have no preference. Ye Olde one does look interesting


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2010)

I thought we were talking about this place?






Pic shows Fleet St, about 150 yards from Ludgate Circus to the right and up to St Paul's beyond...


----------



## redjedi (22 Nov 2010)

OK....so it's YE OLDE Cheshire Cheese on Fleet Street

Google map

I assume you have to go down the alley way next to the black front.


----------



## Sittingduck (22 Nov 2010)

Tell you what - Tomorrow lunch time I am going to take a stroll down and recce this gaff  
No Cyclechat access from work PCs (/spit) but I will report my findings tomorrow evening!

Cheers,
SD


----------



## redjedi (22 Nov 2010)

It would be a shame if you can't User. 

Perhaps someone would like to arrange a CC xmas bash part 2 for those you can't make the 10th?


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2010)

so rj, who can actually make the 10th? what's the rollcall?


----------



## Origamist (22 Nov 2010)

ttcycle said:


> so rj, who can actually make the 10th? what's the rollcall?



1. Origamist


----------



## ianrauk (22 Nov 2010)

2: Ianrauk


----------



## ttcycle (22 Nov 2010)

haha you guys!! it makes me laugh the individual listings!!


----------



## redjedi (22 Nov 2010)

Voters so far for the 10th

redjedi
karlos_the_jackal
Becs
theclaud
ianrauk
swarm_catcher
Sittingduck
rusky
TheDoctor
Tynan
tdr1nka
mistral
zigzag
ttcycle
Ticktockmy
Mark Grant
Norm
Mice
gaz
Origamist
CharlieB

Davywalnuts ?


----------



## TheDoctor (22 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor. Especially if alcohol is involved.

Oops. I didn't notice the next page 
Alcohol is currently involved.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

This is probably a nicer venue - otherwise known as 'TEC de-luxe' - open late too.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

AdrianC said:


> You could have put a warning on that.



"We are a warning."


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Nov 2010)

Did my lunch time recce of the cheese. It's quite... Compact. I asked about reserving an area but no dice! More to follow when I get home.

SD, over and out.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239903"]
Did you visit the two floors underneath, SD? Two bars on ground floor are compact. Basement bar has a few long tables. Get there for 5 and should be enough space. We had a birthday party there last Feb, on a Friday, and got 25 peeps into the first basement.
[/quote]

It's carved out of stone lower down is it not? Each level is a bit like a rocky fort.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Nov 2010)

Aperitif said:


> It's carved out of stone lower down is it not? Each level is a bit like a rocky fort.



'e dam well can't 'elp himself, does that pub do Jarlsburg, probably the best, etc...


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

I've got lost in their every time I went to the toilets


----------



## Aperitif (23 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> I've got lost in their every time I went to the toilets




_That's_ why the basement smells of p*** then!


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Nov 2010)

Ah, no I only went into the ground floor bit - dining area on the left and a sitting room bar on the right. Didn't get any photos of the inside but got a cpl of the outside and of the Christmas menu for those who may be interested! Piccies to follow...


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> Ah, no I only went into the ground floor bit - dining area on the left and a sitting room bar on the right. Didn't get any photos of the inside but got a cpl of the outside and of the Christmas menu for those who may be interested! Piccies to follow...



Good work on the recce SD. Did you test the beer for us while you were there?


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239909"]
And upstairs there is a private room for hire. With the original pornographic murals from Samuel Johnson's time. (He was a dirty old man!)


[/quote]


Is it worth inquiring about the private room?


----------



## TheDoctor (23 Nov 2010)

For all of us, or just you (and maybe a special companion)?


----------



## redjedi (23 Nov 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> For all of us, or just you (and maybe a special companion)?




Depends on the quality of the pornographic material


----------



## Sittingduck (23 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Good work on the recce SD. Did you test the beer for us while you were there?




Alas no - had to get back to work. In and out after a quick chat to the barmaid. No chance to reserve an area though, I could only ask.


----------



## Tynan (23 Nov 2010)

I've been in there as a stop on a quality pub crawl set up by a bloke that is very fussy about his pubs and his beers so you can rely on it


----------



## frank9755 (23 Nov 2010)

There's no doubt it's a good pub. Used to be one of our locals when I worked near there, a few years ago.
Only sorry that the popular vote on dates has gone against me!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Nov 2010)

If there is a place round the table, I would love to attend. I'm pretty easy about dates and venues as long as the TECs get me there....


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

More than welcome slowmotion.

SteveVW and his daughter and son-in-law may also be joining us. The later 2 were kind enough to drive around in the middle of the night being our support wagon for the Dunwich Dynamo, which also included a 100 mile round trip to drop a spare wheel off for the limping Tynan. Excellent work from 2 non-cyclists


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

As recall the 'prospective son in law' had to do to obtain Steve's consent and the daughter had to do it to get Steve to pay for her wedding

all in a nice way

I was certainly awfully grateful to all three of them on the night, and still am, they'll get a beer offa me for sure

you'll want the tecs to get you back to the station surely


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

Hopefully we'll all need TECs by the end


----------



## redjedi (24 Nov 2010)

Perhaps he's holding a table for us





Edit: Friday 26th Nov removed from poll.

22 for the 10th and a possible 5 more in Stevevw + family, slowmotion anad handbag, so it's taken a strong lead.

redjedi
karlos_the_jackal
Becs
theclaud
ianrauk
swarm_catcher
Sittingduck
rusky
TheDoctor
Tynan
tdr1nka
mistral
zigzag
ttcycle
Ticktockmy
Mark Grant
Norm
Mice
gaz
Origamist
CharlieB
Davywalnuts
slowmotion


Stevevw +2 ?
handbag?


----------



## Tynan (24 Nov 2010)

ink in the 10th, done deal


----------



## frank9755 (24 Nov 2010)

Tynan said:


> ink in the 10th, done deal



On behalf of the 3rd, I concede defeat. We ran a strong campaign, but it was always going to be difficult. But we'll be back next year, better organised and prepared...etc...

Have a good time everyone!


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

Right with just over 2 weeks till the favoured date of the 10th I have closed the poll.

Thank you to all that voted and sorry if you can't make it on the 10th December, but it was a clear winner.

So mark it in your diaries, start earning brownie points with the other halves and explain to the beloved 2 wheelers that you will be going out on a Friday night but they're not coming*.



*Friday 10th December
Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese, Fleet Street
6pm till late* (early starters are welcome)

I'll pm my number closer to the time in case any of the new faces don't recognise anyone, so if you're coming but didn't vote, put a post up so I can get your name.


*but if you wish to come by bike and want somewhere safe to leave it. Mistral has kindly offered to let you use his office's secure parking. Drop him a PM for more details.


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2010)

Whoop!! Well done Luke and the reccie'ers!

The question is, now, will we reckognise each other without our bikes, lycra, helmets, shades, knee appendages and in some cases, our hipflasks?


----------



## Tynan (25 Nov 2010)

I'm thinking of wearing a CC ss top to add a velo atmosphere so you can congregate on me

Once we know where in the labyrinth to meet

And I shall most defo be arriving on Boris bike, or at least to the nearest dock

Well done for organising Jedi


----------



## Becs (25 Nov 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> The question is, now, will we reckognise each other without our bikes, lycra, helmets, shades, knee appendages and in some cases, our hipflasks?




Big hair, big bo*bs, big heels (no hipflask).


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> Big hair, big bo*bs, big heels (no hipflask).



No. I've told Davy not to come in fancy dress


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Whoop!! Well done Luke and the reccie'ers!
> 
> The question is, now, will we reckognise each other without our bikes, lycra, helmets, shades, knee appendages and in some cases, our hipflasks?



I'm not working on the Monday or Tuesday before. I may stop in for recce ride drink, just to make sure everything's up to our standards.
If anyone's in the area let me know and we can meet for a lunch time drink.


----------



## Becs (25 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> No. I've told Davy not to come in fancy dress




tee hee, that would be hilarious! I have an awful, Rocky Horror- style image in my head!


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> tee hee, that would be hilarious! I have an awful, Rocky Horror- style image in my head!



It's probably not far from reality. He put a picture up on here once


----------



## CharlieB (25 Nov 2010)

Thank you for setting this up RJ.

Be good to attach some more faces and real monickers to the nom-de-fora.

Now, where's the nearest BoBi point?


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2010)

View attachment HobHaloween.bmp


Becs said:


> Big hair, big bo*bs, big heels (no hipflask).



What, like this? Sure people will reckognise me??


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> tee hee, that would be hilarious! I have an awful, Rocky Horror- style image in my head!


----------



## yello (25 Nov 2010)

Sadly I can't make the 10th because my own cycling club's do is on the 11th.


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

I see you've got yourself a new frock Davy, and weren't you blonde before


----------



## Davywalnuts (25 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> I see you've got yourself a new frock Davy, and weren't you blonde before



I've got a good hairdresser.....


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> I'm not working on the Monday or Tuesday before. I may stop in for recce ride drink, just to make sure everything's up to our standards.
> If anyone's in the area let me know and we can meet for a lunch time drink.



Nice one Luke - will deffo meet up for a swift lunchtime beer and to have another snoop around in there. This time I may even venture further than the first room! 

Cheers,
SD


----------



## martint235 (25 Nov 2010)

Becs said:


> tee hee, that would be hilarious! I have an awful, Rocky Horror- style image in my head!



I need mind bleach!


----------



## Becs (25 Nov 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> [attachment=1534:HobHaloween.bmp]
> 
> What, like this? Sure people will reckognise me??



Tis the stuff of nightmares!


----------



## Sittingduck (25 Nov 2010)

Will do^


----------



## redjedi (25 Nov 2010)

Cool. Tynan can also make the Tuesday lunch time. 

Shall I start a vote for Tuesday CC drinks


----------



## frank9755 (26 Nov 2010)

yello said:


> Sadly I can't make the 10th because my own cycling club's do is on the 11th.




On the face of it, that doesn't appear to be a clash!


I'll be at a do in a hotel in Thame :-(

Frank


----------



## redjedi (26 Nov 2010)

[QUOTE 1239949"]
Just got back after a couple of bottles of their organic cider. 5%. Feeling rather woozy. Bloody busy.
[/quote]

Thanks for the dedication in making sure the beverages are up to our standard Crock. 

So the cider, stout, and wheat lager all have thumbs up so far.


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2010)

redjedi said:


> Thanks for the dedication in making sure the beverages are up to our standard Crock.
> 
> So the cider, stout, and wheat lager all have thumbs up so far.



I'm assuming the wheat lager is the same as that sold at the Chandos and it's bl**dy fantastic!!


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2010)

Do they do standard p*ss water-lager?! Amstel/Becks Vier/Fosters


----------



## martint235 (26 Nov 2010)

Sittingduck said:


> Do they do standard p*ss water-lager?! Amstel/Becks Vier/Fosters



Not if it's a Sam Smiths. All the beer is their own but it's good stuff! Go for Prinz Lager if you like it at the strong end or they have (IIRC) a Bavarian Pils at about 4%

I'm sorry I'm missing this but have to give teetotalled-ness a decent shot. On the 16th I think I'll be back to my normal self.....


----------



## Sittingduck (26 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> Not if it's a Sam Smiths. All the beer is their own but it's good stuff! Go for Prinz Lager if you like it at the strong end or they have (IIRC) a Bavarian Pils at about 4%
> 
> I'm sorry I'm missing this but have to give teetotalled-ness a decent shot. On the 16th I think I'll be back to my normal self.....




OK cheers - found a list of these offerings (half way down)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_Smith_Brewery


----------



## redjedi (26 Nov 2010)

martint235 said:


> Not if it's a Sam Smiths. All the beer is their own but it's good stuff! Go for Prinz Lager if you like it at the strong end or they have (IIRC) a Bavarian Pils at about 4%
> 
> I'm sorry I'm missing this but have to give teetotalled-ness a decent shot. On the 16th I think I'll be back to my normal self.....



Sorry you won't be able to make it Martin. But if you did want to come along, T1drinka is also teetotal so you wouldn't be alone.

But I don't blame you for not wanting to risk temptation. We'll make up for it on the 16th


----------



## davidg (28 Nov 2010)

anyone fancy summarising this thread for me!? 

beers on 10th in cheshire but somehting about 16th?


----------



## ttcycle (28 Nov 2010)

Martin mate -I'm not quite tee total but most likely to not be drinking so come along- you can sit with Tdr1nka and myself. We'll keep you on the straight and narrow!

David - 10th drinks at the Cheshire- Ye olde not the one up the road-able to make it?


----------



## redjedi (29 Nov 2010)

davidg said:


> anyone fancy summarising this thread for me!?
> 
> beers on 10th in cheshire but somehting about 16th?




*Cycle Chat Christmas Party*
Friday December 10th @ 6pm
Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese
145 Fleet Street
London 
EC4A 2BU
Street View

Tube/ Train - Chancery Lane, Temple, Farringdon, St Pauls, Mansion House City Thameslink Rail (all about 1/2 mile)
Boris bike station - Bouverie Street
Buses - 26, N26, 76, N76, 11, N11, 23, 172 + others near by.


----------



## martint235 (29 Nov 2010)

davidg said:


> anyone fancy summarising this thread for me!?
> 
> beers on 10th in cheshire but somehting about 16th?



The 16th is a lunchtime do (although probably going to go on all day) at the Stage Door at Waterloo. There's a thread here


----------



## redjedi (3 Dec 2010)

Bumping (into things and probably falling over)

One week to go ladies and gents to get your affairs and excuses in order for next Friday Night. 

*Cycle Chat Christmas Party*
Friday December 10th @ 6pm
Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese
145 Fleet Street
London 
EC4A 2BU
Street View

Tube/ Train - Chancery Lane, Temple, Farringdon, St Pauls, Mansion House City Thameslink Rail (all about 1/2 mile)
Boris bike station - Bouverie Street
Buses - 26, N26, 76, N76, 11, N11, 23, 172 + others near by.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Dec 2010)

Is there a bike rack outside? I hope to have my SS up and running by then...


----------



## redjedi (4 Dec 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> Is there a bike rack outside? I hope to have my SS up and running by then...




As Adrian says. There are quite a few bikes chained up in the Streetview.
I'll have a little scout around on Tuesday. User seems to be a regular so may know of a good place. 
Make sure you bring a good lock 


Alternatively, Mistral did offer the use of the secure bike parking at his place of work on the Strand. It'll be a 10 min walk but you'll know it will be safe. 
Drop him a PM to see if the offer's still open.


----------



## Sittingduck (4 Dec 2010)

User

If you end up at Waterloo and don't fancy the trek on foot, there are numerous buses that will drop you off in Fleet st: 4, 26, 76 and 172.


----------



## velovoice (4 Dec 2010)

hiya all, 
don't know how I've missed it but only stumbled across this thread this evening! 
very much want to come along on the 10th and put some faces to names. 
do I need to put my name down with somebody or it is too late now? 
also saw some discussion early on in the thread about moving on to the Strand for curry - is that still on? 
hope to see you all there


----------



## redjedi (4 Dec 2010)

Hi Rebecca.

No need to put your name down, and it's never too late, just turn up.

There's no fixed plans for food, but I'm sure we'll want to eat at some point.



I may bring along my CC cap to position in a strategic place so people can find us.


----------



## velovoice (4 Dec 2010)

thanks RJ
CC hat sounds like a good idea.
I've only ever met any CC'ers on FNRttCs - which does not bode well for recognising anybody at all!


----------



## Tynan (4 Dec 2010)

Mrs Tynan will now be attending!


----------



## davidg (6 Dec 2010)

would have been nice to pop in but moving from Ealing to Hemel for 2 weeks while our bathroom is done....also have arse v partisan Wednesday and Varsity match on Thurs...the mrs is going to kill me already!


----------



## mistral (6 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> I may bring along my CC cap to position in a strategic place so people can find us.


Great idea, I was wondering how I was going to recognise everyone, sans lycra


----------



## Origamist (6 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> In the event of my being able to attend, which requires a prior engagement to cancel, I will look something like
> 
> <--------



Are you trying to scare people away Adrian? You'll be threatening to wear a grotesquely coloured/patterned shirt next.

I'm still a dead-ringer for my avatar too...


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Dec 2010)

I don't look *quite* like mine...


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Dec 2010)

RebeccaOlds said:


> hiya all,
> don't know how I've missed it but only stumbled across this thread this evening!
> very much want to come along on the 10th and put some faces to names.
> do I need to put my name down with somebody or it is too late now?
> ...


there is a registration procedure. You have to buy the old geezer in the corner a drink.


----------



## Becs (6 Dec 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> there is a registration procedure. You have to buy the old geezer in the corner a drink.



Which old geezer would this be (cos there are several!)


----------



## frank9755 (6 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> Which old geezer would this be (cos there are several!)



Might be an expensive round!


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

frank9755 said:


> Might be an expensive round!




or cheap if you wait until after 9pm, when they all fall asleep


----------



## zigzag (6 Dec 2010)

if i turn up it will be around 9pm as my work xmas do has been rescheduled from 17th to 10th (doh!..). hope to see you all on friday!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> or cheap if you wait until after 9pm, when they all fall asleep



At least the experienced members of this pubeloton know when to take tactical breaks...not just get a load of punctures because they feel a bit knackered.
Kids today!


----------



## Becs (6 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> At least the experienced members of this *pube*loton know when to take tactical breaks...not just get a load of punctures because they feel a bit knackered.
> Kids today!



Haha, you said pube


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

Well, I was thinking about Luke and his 'goatee' - of course!


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Well, I was thinking about Luke and his 'goatee' - of course!




You're a bit behind Martin.

Goatees were so last week


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

You didn't make that pubelic!

(At least you realised Luke - was it something Becs said...)


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

It's been commented that it was starting to make me look almost as old as you


----------



## ianrauk (6 Dec 2010)

will there be cheese squares and pineapple chunks on little sticks at this party?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> It's been commented that it was starting to make me look almost as old as you



You should be so lucky. Like wine, you can have a fancy label but the taste is everything...


----------



## Becs (6 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> You should be so lucky. Like wine, you can have a fancy label but the taste is everything...



One could argue that the possession of a fancy label increases the chance of the wine being tasted!


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

Will you be joining us then Martin?


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

Certainly.
Not.
Can't stand cyclists.
I don't get on very well with youngsters (or people pretending they are, Luke )
Bah humbug stall will be outside, serving up delicacies to suck on.
Besides, there's a ride to Bognor.


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> will there be cheese squares and pineapple chunks on little sticks at this party?




I was going to say that your welcome to bring some, but knowing you, you'd use blue cheese


----------



## Becs (6 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Certainly.
> Not.
> Can't stand cyclists.
> I don't get on very well with youngsters (or people pretending they are, Luke )
> ...



Is that an actual no then?






(not sarcastic)


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> I was going to say that your welcome to bring some, but knowing you, you'd use blue cheese



That might look like it would cost an arm and a leg - from Ian's point of view...


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> What, I thought 17th was next window for that?



Just because you're sensible, Adrian, doesn't mean you can come along and spoil my excuse..."oh yes it does".


----------



## redjedi (6 Dec 2010)

All year round is a panto for Martin


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

Oh 
That means I will be doing a massive pub crawl from Kentish Town / Haverstock Hill, walking to Fleet Street with Becs, starting Friday lunchtime...
But, Adrian, you know what it is like with these young people...no goatee - no go.


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> All year round is a panto for Martin



Other people log their miles. I have a pantograph.


----------



## TheDoctor (6 Dec 2010)

I've never heard you panting...


----------



## Becs (6 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> That means I will be doing a massive pub crawl from Kentish Town / Haverstock Hill, walking to Fleet Street with Becs, starting Friday lunchtime...



really? I'm planning to wear heels so I'm buggered if I'm walking anywhere!


----------



## Aperitif (6 Dec 2010)

TheDoctor said:


> I've never heard you panting...



Not those sort of pants Doc. Ooops NSFW


----------



## redjedi (7 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> really? I'm planning to wear heels so I'm buggered if I'm walking anywhere!





Martin was going to wear his Look cleats, just so he's got an excuse for when he falls down.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2010)

I never need an excuse to fall down Luke. It is reassuring to know that I will not be 'buggered if I am walking anywhere' though...unlike other intimations.
Besides, some people have to work! 
And I'm antisocial.


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

zigzag said:


> if i turn up it will be around 9pm as my work xmas do has been rescheduled from 17th to 10th (doh!..). hope to see you all on friday!



So you're free for the 16th now???


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> really? I'm planning to wear heels so I'm buggered if I'm walking anywhere!



I am starting to get a bit concerned about the kind of behaviour that will be going on at this do...... It's an old pub but it's not Roman you know....


----------



## velovoice (7 Dec 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> there is a registration procedure. You have to buy the old geezer in the corner a drink.



If, by "old geezer", you are deludedly referring to yourself, Simon, then it's a deal.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> What sort of interest would there be in a bit of an early doors start, say 4:30 or so?



Can we play the 'old folks' card...(you can bring today's offerings Adrian!) and start early? I have slightly more chance of being around at that time. Can go somewhere decent afterwards...


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> What sort of interest would there be in a bit of an early doors start, say 4:30 or so?



Me!!! I'm not working flipping overtime so I'll be leaving my office at 3.30 and ambling leisurely across Waterloo Bridge to the pub


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Right, that is near enough a quorum.



Enough to make a Puig's ear out of it anyway...


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

Oh dear. Still 'Teef I've yet to manage a SMRbtH with you, at least Friday I get to drink in your exalted company.....


----------



## Becs (7 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> What sort of interest would there be in a bit of an early doors start, say 4:30 or so?




Does this mean you chaps are going to be tucked up in bed by the time I get there? Can't see me being there much before 8pm the way this week is going


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> Oh dear. Still 'Teef I've yet to manage a SMRbtH with you, at least Friday I get to drink in your exalted company.....



Anyone can ride a bike all day/night/day, but you have still yet to manage a SMDitP with 'us' - so 'up yours'!
Martin, it could only possibly be my pleasure.


----------



## Aperitif (7 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> Does this mean you chaps are going to be tucked up in bed by the time I get there? Can't see me being there much before 8pm the way this week is going



Best set your clock forward by four hours then, if you want wit, intelligence and repartie. Then, after chatting with Adrian, we'll turn up...


----------



## ianrauk (7 Dec 2010)

I'll be there 'bout 7pm


----------



## Ticktockmy (7 Dec 2010)

I am in London that day, so may pop in during the early evening, for a quick ale.


----------



## redjedi (7 Dec 2010)

Pre-party recce done. 

It's a great little place, full of character and a good suggestion by CoG.
I met Sitting duck, Tynan and Mistral for a pint or two of some lovely stout, bitter and lager, all of which was surprising very well priced at about £2.20 a pint. Not bad for a central London boozer.

The bar is split into lots of room on different levels. We decided that the best place to be would in the downstairs bar.
My main reason for this being that the toilets are located at the bottom of some very low winding stairs. At 6ft I nearly had to sit down and shuffle one step at a time to get down and I still hit my head a couple of times.
So let's stay on the same level for as much as possible.
The downstairs bar also has the largest standing area, as well as a separate area with lots of seating.

It's dimly lit to help soften the hardened weathered faces of all us cyclists  so if you want to take souvenir pictures better bring something a bit better than your phone ( a make up artist and a copy of photoshop is also preferred)
I took a few pictures but they didn't come out.

Food is served until 10pm in the cellar bar , they give you a pager when you order to make you feel like a city exec. and to tell you when your food is ready to collect.
The menu is very well priced at £5.95 for the standard meals (pie & chips, lasagna etc) or £7.95 for the posher option of fish/scampi & chips etc. Sitting duck may be able to put his picture of the menu up later.

Boris bike station is right round the corner. Temple tube is a 7 min walk (probably the same for all the other ones I listed), lots of buses. There's various street furniture to chain a bike to or the railings in the same alley way as the pub entrance, and opposite the door. They don't have any "no bike" signs on them, so you could get away using them for a few hours (although you could probably only get a couple on there before they started to block the passage).

If you've never met anyone of this forum before, count yourself lucky, then look for the Cycle Chat cap which will be placed on a table, chair, bar, head, foot.....depending on the time you arrive and don't be shy about introducing yourself. 







Clutching a handful of drinks will guarantee that you will have many friends for the whole evening and possibly beyond.

Official kick off at 6pm, but early starters are welcome even encouraged


----------



## martint235 (7 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> At 6ft I nearly had to sit down and shuffle one step at a time to get down and I still hit my head a couple of times
> 
> Official kick off at 6pm, but early starters are welcome even encouraged



Oh f*** that's me bleeding then.

I'll have to get there early to get the liquid painkiller in for my head!


----------



## redjedi (7 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> Oh f*** that's me bleeding then.
> 
> I'll have to get there early to get the liquid painkiller in for my head!



Which is why it's best to go down them while your still sober and stay down. Coming up was ok.

Problems could arise when people go up stairs to get some signal on their phones and then have to return downstairs.

Perhaps we should all bring our cycling helmets


----------



## Sittingduck (7 Dec 2010)

Will aim to get there between 5:15 - 5:30 and head straight for the Cellar bar then.

See you all on Friday


----------



## Becs (7 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> At 6ft I nearly had to sit down and shuffle one step at a time to get down and I still hit my head a couple of times.



flats it is then


----------



## redjedi (7 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> flats it is then




It's probably not that bad, but there was a definite need to duck. They were also very narrow, but not very long. 

Don't make special plans based on the stairs alone. Just don't try running down them.



AdrianC said:


> Just lend the heals to Davey, both sorted.




He would then be able to see over the bar


----------



## Becs (7 Dec 2010)

I don't think he'd get them done up over those calves of his!


----------



## redjedi (7 Dec 2010)

I think he's always been more of a stiletto man


----------



## martint235 (8 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to apologize to Davey for prompting all this necessary abuse.



FTFY


----------



## redjedi (8 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> I would like to take this opportunity to apologise to Davey for prompting all this unnecessary abuse.



I take you you have not been subjected to the pictures of Davy at certain "fancy dress" parties then? 

If you had, then you would know that there would be no need to apologise.


----------



## topcat1 (8 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> really? I'm planning to wear heels so I'm buggered if I'm walking anywhere!



if you're 6ft plus already how tall are you in heels?


----------



## Aperitif (8 Dec 2010)

While we're on the subject, how tall are you in habitat, and paperchase?


----------



## Speicher (8 Dec 2010)

and in Boots?


----------



## ttcycle (9 Dec 2010)

.....it's moments like this when I treasure being a short arse!! 

It won't be a late one for me guys as got to get up silly early Saturday morning.

See you all tommorow 

Oh yes forgot to say- going to see my mate sing at 7:30 ish and that's in old street so won't get there until the evening time so will check in with someone before I head over.


----------



## Sittingduck (9 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> Food is served until 10pm in the cellar bar , they give you a pager when you order to make you feel like a city exec. and to tell you when your food is ready to collect.
> The menu is very well priced at £5.95 for the standard meals (pie & chips, lasagna etc) or £7.95 for the posher option of fish/scampi & chips etc. *Sitting duck may be able to put his picture of the menu up later.
> *



Sorry about the delay and it's not the greatest photo I have ever taken but you get the idea. Pretty standard pub fayre.







See you all Tomorrow


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2010)

The chef has got cold plates? The chef needs to stand on a mat.

Chicken nuggets: Why did the chicken cross the playground? To get to the other slide.

Cider chicken: Why did the chicken cross the road. To get to the other cider.

Ah! Beer in ale. Yummy.


----------



## redjedi (9 Dec 2010)

I see you've started already Martin


----------



## Aperitif (9 Dec 2010)

Wrong. Just got in. ~I don't need sherbert to be a dab hand at nonsense! (But you know that  )


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Dec 2010)

Evenings!!
Dreadfully sorry and all that, but I'm going to have to bail out.
Hope you all have a rip-roaring time


----------



## CharlieB (10 Dec 2010)

Hi people,
Expecting to make it about 6-6:30, but not going to be tooooooo extended 'cos I really need to get a ride in tomorrow, after icy/snowy roads have prevented it the last two weekends.
Besides, still recovering from a slightly rowdy do last night.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Dec 2010)

I can't believe i've missed out on a page worth of banter about me, how cool, I like!

Anyhow, am ill, almost man-flu but not yet, hence why am still just alive enough to update my status. 

Been battling this naff mucus cough and associated sides effects, which have got worse since Tuesday, just my luck as I was looking forward to trying out Becs's heels... and while were on the subject, am a Cowgirl boot type of perv..  

So yes, i've gotta bail, most annoyed as was also due to meet my hot Pineapple Cheerleader friends after too for their Crimbo night out.. proper shame...

So, till next time, but have a mental one, cant wait for the updates and pictures, rock on!


----------



## Becs (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I can't believe i've missed out on a page worth of banter about me, how cool, I like!
> 
> Anyhow, am ill, almost man-flu but not yet, hence why am still just alive enough to update my status.
> 
> ...




Rubbish! MTFU and come out! I'm sick too but I'm hoping alcohol will fix it!  How can you turn down cheerleaders?


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I can't believe i've missed out on a page worth of banter about me, how cool, I like!
> 
> Anyhow, am ill, almost man-flu but not yet, hence why am still just alive enough to update my status.
> 
> ...



Davy don't get confused. This is drinking not FNRttC, you don't need to bail from this one....

Some git has booked me in for a telecon that doesn't finish till 4 but I reckon I'm only 15 mins from the pub!!


----------



## theclaud (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I can't believe i've missed out on a page worth of banter about me, how cool, I like!
> 
> Anyhow, am ill, almost man-flu but not yet, hence why am still just alive enough to update my status.
> 
> ...


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2010)

theclaud said:


>


----------



## redjedi (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> I can't believe i've missed out on a page worth of banter about me, how cool, I like!
> 
> Anyhow, am ill, almost man-flu but not yet, hence why am still just alive enough to update my status.
> 
> ...



As the others have said Davy, we're not taking illness as an excuse for this one. 

So go home, get your cowgirl boots and hat on and meet us at the bar. Once you've killed the germs with alcohol, you can go and shake your pom poms with the cheerleaders


----------



## Aperitif (10 Dec 2010)

Sorry to hear about your malaise Davy. However, you did succees in braking the 'Crapometer' app. on my 'phone. Claudine's is more rigorous and offers a reliable measurement...
Get well soon - it's now the others who will have to worry, as someone has got to 'be Davy' and bear the brunt of hilarity in your absence.


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Dec 2010)

hehehehe, you lot have cheered me up and given me a smile, thanks!

But no, I must rest, am bringing up blood here and there too, so as much as the Oliver Reed way went, which I will one day follow, am sure, I dont want to die just yet... I want to look 'fit' in my coffin, not in an extra wide one for the current porker I am... and thats not just for the relaxed thighs..


----------



## Becs (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> hehehehe, you lot have cheered me up and given me a smile, thanks!
> 
> But no, I must rest, am *bringing up blood* here and there too, so as much as the Oliver Reed way went, which I will one day follow, am sure, I dont want to die just yet... I want to look 'fit' in my coffin, not in an extra wide one for the current porker I am... and thats not just for the relaxed thighs..




get yourself to a doctor and get some decent antibiotics - you don't want to end up with pneumonia!


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

What time are the early birds getting to the pub - I should be there by 5.


----------



## theclaud (10 Dec 2010)

Origamist said:


> What time are the early birds getting to the pub - I should be there by 5.



Crikey. Nice to see people taking their drinking responsibilities seriously. I hope to be there by about 7:30, with a small entourage of gorgeous blondes... who will of course be devastated to learn that Davy's not going to make it.


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2010)

Origamist said:


> What time are the early birds getting to the pub - I should be there by 5.






theclaud said:


> Crikey. Nice to see people taking their drinking responsibilities seriously. I hope to be there by about 7:30, with a small entourage of gorgeous blondes... who will of course be devastated to learn that Davy's not going to make it.



I've been booked into a telecon from 3 till 4pm after which I'll be legging it across the bridge. Should hopefully be there by 4.30ish. TC if I'm not seeing double by 7.30, I'll be disappointed....


----------



## ianrauk (10 Dec 2010)

I'm hoping to be there for 7-7.30


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Dec 2010)

Becs said:


> get yourself to a doctor and get some decent antibiotics - you don't want to end up with pneumonia!



Am considering it, just the wrong kind of year to be on anti's...

Oh TC... thats sooo not fair... feel like hanging myself now am missing out it all and now with more gorgeous blondes in tow.. however, am sure it was a blonde that gave me these germs to begin with, the wrench..


----------



## Tynan (10 Dec 2010)

I won't be there until an early six (5.45), but on the plus side I've just had a 4 and a half pint lunch (with a pie and mash) so there's an early warning to early birds that I'll be up to speed from the off, that or fighting an early hangover

And of course the lady wife is attending to slightly dilute the hairy arse count

ooo, a rare chance to see Origamist other than the usual brief glimpse as he vanishes into the distance

is it the back bar again?


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

Davywalnuts said:


> Am considering it, just the wrong kind of year to be on anti's...
> 
> Oh TC... thats sooo not fair... feel like hanging myself now am missing out it all and now with more gorgeous blondes in tow.. however,* am sure it was a blonde that gave me these germs to begin with,* the wrench..



A bottle of Leffe Blonde gave you man flu? If so, stop sharing rim saliva and drink 'em down like a real man - think Rich P!


----------



## tdr1nka (10 Dec 2010)

Put me down as a maybe. 

I am trying to get a babysitter but everyone is going to Christmas Parties, fuggers! Grrr....


----------



## redjedi (10 Dec 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Put me down as a maybe.
> 
> I am trying to get a babysitter but everyone is going to Christmas Parties, fuggers! Grrr....



Davy's not doing anything


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

Tynan said:


> I won't be there until an early six (5.45), but on the plus side I've just had a 4 and a half pint lunch (with a pie and mash) so there's an early warning to early birds that I'll be up to speed from the off, that or fighting an early hangover
> 
> And of course the lady wife is attending to slightly dilute the hairy arse count
> 
> ...



You're a couple ahead of me - I had a couple of Chimays for lunch and 2 slices of lemon drizzle cake.

You'll probably be wishing I would disappear into the distance by 7, given the shoot I talk.

At 5 you'll find me at bar look disarmingly handsome and dissolute. Imagine Bukowski in his pomp, but without the intellect or looks!


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

redjedi said:


> Davy's not doing anything



But who'll babysit Davy!


----------



## redjedi (10 Dec 2010)

*Cycle Chat Christmas Party*
Friday December 10th @ 6pm (or earlier !)
Ye Olde Cheshire Cheese
145 Fleet Street
London 
EC4A 2BU
Street View

Tube/ Train - Chancery Lane, Temple, Farringdon, St Pauls, Mansion House City Thameslink Rail (all about 1/2 mile)
Boris bike station - Bouverie Street
Buses - 26, N26, 76, N76, 11, N11, 23, 172 + others near by.


We're going to be taking over the *cellar bar* to minimise stair negotiations.

If you find yourself talking to strangers about cycling, and they don't look interested, you're probably in the wrong bar (Tynan!)

Look for the Cycle Chat Cap if in doubt






New faces are more than welcome to join us


----------



## Davywalnuts (10 Dec 2010)

Origamist said:


> A bottle of Leffe Blonde gave you man flu? If so, stop sharing rim saliva and drink 'em down like a real man - think Rich P!



I think Rich P and I think nekked old man and a packet of crisps.... 


*brings up more blood spuing*..


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2010)

Origamist said:


> At 5 you'll find me at bar *look disarmingly handsome and dissolute*. Imagine Bukowski in his pomp, but without the intellect or looks!



Will I really have had that much to drink by 5pm????? 


I'm starting cold having not had a liquid lunch.


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> Will I really have had that much to drink by 5pm?????



I'd recommend a hallucinogenic if you want me to appear handsome by 5...


----------



## martint235 (10 Dec 2010)

Out of my meeting early!! I'm on our way!!!


----------



## Origamist (10 Dec 2010)

I'm heading off now - see you all later.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Dec 2010)

Will be there in about 10 mins


----------



## Tynan (10 Dec 2010)

blimey, impressive early bird count!

good


----------



## arallsopp (10 Dec 2010)

Right. Work on fire. 

On my way.


----------



## redjedi (10 Dec 2010)

Just about to leave. See you in less than an hour.


----------



## Tynan (10 Dec 2010)

running late, just to buck a clear trend, eta now 6.30


----------



## Becs (10 Dec 2010)

tdr1nka said:


> Put me down as a maybe.
> 
> I am trying to get a babysitter but everyone is going to Christmas Parties, fuggers! Grrr....




And I was going to buy you dinner ........!


----------



## arallsopp (11 Dec 2010)

You beautiful wonderful people. Happy Christmas one and all


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2010)

^ wot he said. 

Quite how I used our little nest as a changing room for the re-application of my vest in front of "non-beasts" will remain a mystery. I did ask their permission in advance.

Thanks to all. It was fun.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

OK - agree Martin. The 'facilities' were top notch for you exhibitionists.
Us mere mortals, arriving by train were looking askance at you ,as you contorted...removing tantalising clothing, driving Becs, Grace, Christine Susie et al mad with lust.
Is this a responsible attitude to take one asks oneself?

(Personally, myself, I- I think you should have done the 'rideaway from all this' a tad earlier, when people would jhsve been truly alarmed at your departure...you have been exposed! (Albeit in slow motion...)


----------



## redjedi (11 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> A bit pissed.



And you left by 8pm 




arallsopp said:


> You beautiful wonderful people. Happy Christmas one and all





Wot he said




Merry Christmas to all.

A great night had by me if not all.

Ianrauk and Aperitif have promised to empty the contents of their cameras on here for all to see, no editing or censorship allowed




Anyone else who took pictures must also post them up up on here. 

Now to bed!


----------



## redjedi (11 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> OK - agree Martin. The 'facilities' were top notch for you exhibitionists.
> Us mere mortals, arriving by train were looking askance at you ,as you contorted...removing tantalising clothing, driving Becs, Grace, Christine Susie et al mad with lust.
> Is this a responsible attitude to take one asks oneself?
> 
> (Personally, myself, I- I think you should have done the 'rideaway from all this' a tad earlier, when people would jhsve been truly alarmed at your departure...you have been exposed! (Albeit in slow motion...)




Also no idea!!

But quoted for evidence of a good night


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

Yep. good on you Luke - sleep well (The photos are 'something else'  )


----------



## slowmotion (11 Dec 2010)

I very much doubt that rather wonderful fantasy. My "changing room" activities were conducted in front of two ladies and an Italian man, seated round a table. The Italian geezer was very friendly, and the ladies looked totally appalled. 

Edit: no crisp packets were involved


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2010)

hangover. I blame Susie.


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> hangover. I blame Susie.



I'll blame Susie too!!! Met my missus at Charing X where she was not impressed by my state of mind. She did buy me two cheese burgers and a baguette though....


Great night, thanks one and all. Good to meet new people and to the 5 others that are going on Thursday, see you there!!!


And now the disclaimer:

To anyone I upset, I don't remember. Please accept my apology. If you won't accept my apology, it's unlikely I'll care.


----------



## redjedi (11 Dec 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> hangover. I blame Susie.




Yep. She has a lot to answer  for this morning


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2010)

Hands up all those people who were coerced volunteered to do the C&M Hilly 50 next year. Although I have a worrying feeling I may have volunteered to join Rimas on the PBP!!!


----------



## Becs (11 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> Hands up all those people who were coerced volunteered to do the C&M Hilly 50 next year. Although I have a worrying feeling I may have volunteered to join Rimas on the PBP!!!




Not me! It takes more than 4 (or was it 6?) glasses of wine to make me forget my hill aversion!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

Morning all! I have been working this morning and am now nearing Oxford Street. As soon as I have had a couple of beers I think I will be Ok. Big Mart's disclaimer works for me. I'm lucky to have met such nice people. 
Anyone need anything in Selfridges? Fancy a pint? Are your hands shaking? Typing on my HTC screen is a major effort! Ha ha...


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Morning all! I have been working this morning and am now nearing Oxford Street. As soon as I have had a couple of beers I think I will be Ok. Big Mart's disclaimer works for me. I'm lucky to have met such nice people.
> Anyone need anything in Selfridges? Fancy a pint? Are your hands shaking? Typing on my HTC screen is a major effort! Ha ha...



I do fancy a pint but unfortunately I'm nowhere near Oxford Street. Will be heading to my local in 20, 19, 18 minutes....


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2010)

[QUOTE 1240104"]


Part 2 commences next week at The Stage Door for the lunch and afternoon session. 


[/quote]

Based on last night, it's going to hurt!!! But it will be fun!


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

Ah! That's better. Downstairs at Selfridges, it is possible to revive, courtesy of the Nespresso shop. Followed by Cake, chocolate, goat cheese, camembert and almond...all for free! The store is rammed, which is why the pub opposite is so nice!


----------



## Becs (11 Dec 2010)

alright for some!

so where are these photos then - could do with a giggle


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

uploading the photos to flikr now...


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

Sittingduck contemplates his next lager








AdrianC and his backward hand






Martin235 thinks about sniffing the light!





Delzeqq & Tynan











The one, the only, the legendary .....Mr Arallsopp





The young Mr Mistral & Slowmotion





He's trouble.... don't let 'im out!




His Royal Highness in all his Flounciness, Mr User1314




Mr Half Pint Aperitif




Mr Life & Soul of the party RedJedi... how happy at buying a round?




Becs worries about her experiments





Myself & CharlieB discussing Elephant Poo!


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2010)

??? is Martin aka Slo'mo' 

(damn, that Adrian is fast!)


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

There's a nice empty room here.. but lets's all gather in the doorway







Rimas (aka Zigzag) The Amazing Cycling Machine






Separated at birth?












TTCycle & Origamist






Some one want to let me know who these good peeps are






Mice





The Claude, Aperitif & Dellzeq












Martin sniffs the lamp!












I luv lamps me!












And now the CycleChat Hat......






If I'm going to wear the ting... then everyone else can


----------



## ianrauk (11 Dec 2010)

Mick the Mistral







User The User1314






Anthony The Sittingduck






Luke The RedJedi






Rimas The ZigZag






Me the Me






Martin The Aperitif






Boris as the Becs






Grace as the TTCycle






????






Simon as the Delzeqq






Claudine as The Claude






Andy as the Arallsop






Suzy as The Babe






AdrianC as THE AdrianC






Miranda as the Mice






????






????






All the pics are available to download *HERE*. Please help yourselves.
Ian


----------



## dellzeqq (11 Dec 2010)

Andrea as TarteTatin








Martin as Slo'mo'


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

Excellent photos Ian. Good portraiture and not too zapped by the flash either. Well done.






Claudine's friend...dammit I have forgotten their names... (Anyway, too many clothes for SlowMotino!  )

Anyway, back to the subject.
I thought this sign was a good idea - reminding descenders of 'the day after'!







And here's another one of Adrian not wearing the CCap






And Luke warms to the task in hand...






The crew.






Luke very kindly took most of the photos - I don't remember tak...oh, let's just say I don't remember much but hey!

Snap gallery *here.*


----------



## redjedi (11 Dec 2010)

Good pics guys 










I think you've broken Anthony's hand Martin





I'm still feeling the effects of last night. Hopefully the Guinness I've just opened will clear my head.


----------



## Aperitif (11 Dec 2010)

Wonder if Andy also 'got an earful' when he got home..?  Smiles all round last night eh?


----------



## iLB (11 Dec 2010)

i thought looking at these pics would cheer me up after a hard days work, mission accomplished


----------



## Origamist (11 Dec 2010)

Excellent night and some super-duper, unflattering pics... 

At 5.30pm it was just 5 of us baldies, thankfully people with hair started to arrive soon after and it was great to catch up with so many people.

Am looking forward to the FNRttPub in March.


----------



## Sittingduck (11 Dec 2010)

A quality evening - cheers to Luke for organising the whole thing and it was good to meet a bunch of familiar faces, without bikes!


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2010)

dearie me..I arrived after 9:30ish and as predicted there were some very slurry forummers!!

The funniest picture is when User, Ian and myself went into the inner bit of the 'cave' which was empty, and there stood in the narrow, tiniest part was a whole load of CCers all cramped into a small area!

Slowmotion- shame I didn't get to chat to you but nice to put a face to the name!

Taller Martin- I'm not convinved that's how you talk normally as that's one hell of a voice - I reckon you've forgotten about the conversation with Rimas where you mention your goal is to do 200miles and then somehow you tell Rimas that he has do the target of 200miles and that you'll cycle it with him...think you had to be there really but it was very funny for someone who was sober!

Good to see and chat with some guys I've not seen in a long old while- always a fine bunch and lively banter!

PS - Luke you were beyond drunk- especially when you think my turquoise jacket is the same as ahem- your Celeste bike...!! Cheers for organising the night!


----------



## Tynan (11 Dec 2010)

good pictures other thn the one of me

apologies for leaving early the wife found it all too hot and noisy, as i did tbh, that and the bitter was not nice, we decamped to the Seven Stars

clearly things carried on just fine without us, nice to meet people


----------



## martint235 (11 Dec 2010)

ttcycle said:


> Taller Martin- I'm not convinved that's how you talk normally as that's one hell of a voice - I reckon you've forgotten about the conversation with Rimas where you mention your goal is to do 200miles and then somehow you tell Rimas that he has do the target of 200miles and that you'll cycle it with him...think you had to be there really but it was very funny for someone who was sober!



It is I'm afraid my normal voice but possibly a touch louder than usual. And I remember nothing!!! Nothing I tell you...


----------



## ttcycle (11 Dec 2010)

Martin235 so you slurr then all the time? bloody hell...!

Sorry to have missed you Tynan!


----------



## zigzag (12 Dec 2010)

martint235 said:


> It is I'm afraid my normal voice but possibly a touch louder than usual. And I remember nothing!!! Nothing I tell you...



you've made a lot of promises which you will have to turn into actions (if you don't want to loose your credibility, that is)

"..hilly 50 - is that 50 miles?.. 50km?!.. 2 hours, easy-peasy"

i'll remind you of others as well


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2010)

[QUOTE 1240129"]
Martin's got a great voice. It's how a pirate should sound! A bloody-axe wielding murderer pirate!



[/quote]


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Dec 2010)

zigzag said:


> you've made a lot of promises which you will have to turn into actions (if you don't want to loose your credibility, that is)
> 
> "..hilly 50 - is that 50 miles?.. *50km?!.. 2 hours, easy-peasy"
> *
> i'll remind you of others as well


ah. Yes. Ahem.


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> ????



That's The Lovely Amy (aka Saltyseahag - a Cyclechat occasional lurker). Look her up if you're in New Zealand and want to swim with dolphins...


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2010)

ianrauk said:


> ????



And that is Tristan - a non-CC friend I snuck in. He knows everything there is to know about the order Hemiptera, and takes photos like this.

I had a great time. Thanks Luke for organising.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2010)

Nice photos Tristan. Luckily you are not a singer otherwise 'Tristan de Crooner' would spring to mind. Luckily, it doesn't


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Nice photos Tristan. Luckily you are not a singer otherwise 'Tristan de Crooner' would spring to mind. *Luckily, it doesn't *



Pre-emptive eye-rolling smilies! Smart move, Teef!


----------



## theclaud (12 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Don't encourage him.



It doesn't seem to make _very_ much difference whether one encourages him or not... 

Incidentally, Adrian - you get the Drinker's Award, for a superb surprise comeback when we'd all written you off.


----------



## dellzeqq (12 Dec 2010)

yes. And at this juncture I'd like to apologise to everybody. I'm not sure what for, but, on these occasions, it's best not to wait to be told. Suufice to say - I have it on the best authority that an apology is in order. So - apologies all round.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2010)

Not needed. I'll just get offended if you apologise, mon pote.


----------



## martint235 (12 Dec 2010)

zigzag said:


> you've made a lot of promises which you will have to turn into actions (if you don't want to loose your credibility, that is)
> 
> "..hilly 50 - is that 50 miles?.. 50km?!.. 2 hours, easy-peasy"
> 
> i'll remind you of others as well



As far as I remember I lost my credibility around 1983. Never really regained it.

Promises made under the influence of wheat beer are null and void.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2010)

It was sam smiths...not pride.


----------



## Aperitif (12 Dec 2010)

AdrianC said:


> Actually it was Chiswick, Sam Smiths, Wainwrights, Sam Smiths, Boris Bike.



See! I knew I could elicit a field report to justify your deserved Award. (And I now know why a boris bike was in the upstairs bar when I went out for a fag...)


----------



## slowmotion (12 Dec 2010)

Aperitif said:


> Excellent photos Ian. Good portraiture and not too zapped by the flash either. Well done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Way too young and handsome too, alas....


----------



## Aperitif (4 Jan 2011)

kentr said:


> Perhaps or not guy because we cannot say exactly so i think you should consult , it will be beneficial to you .
> ---------------------



^ Poor kenbloke fell asleep in the bog...still doesn't know what he's talking about - must have fitted in a treat on that Friday night


----------

